# Good News for Car Owners in Andalucia



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

The Junta de Andalucia have announced that the cost of the ITV will be going down with effect from 1 August 2014:-

La ITV en Andaluc?a bajar? hasta un 45% a partir de agosto . SUR.es


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

That's interesting because ours was done in May and was half price!! Apparently to try and tempt Spaniards to have their cars ITVd. A recent walk around a supermarket car park revealed 29 cars with ITVs more than a year out of date. Not to mention the several British plated cars with no road tax disc.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

thrax said:


> That's interesting because ours was done in May and was half price!! Apparently to try and tempt Spaniards to have their cars ITVd. A recent walk around a supermarket car park revealed 29 cars with ITVs more than a year out of date. Not to mention the several British plated cars with no road tax disc.


Well if you're on €400 a month paro and can barely afford food I guess forking out for an ITV isn't high priority. I dread to think how many are driving around without insurance.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Lynn R said:


> The Junta de Andalucia have announced that the cost of the ITV will be going down with effect from 1 August 2014:-
> 
> La ITV en Andaluc?a bajar? hasta un 45% a partir de agosto . SUR.es


Had mine ITVed, September last year and will last two years before I take it
in again in September 2015. What a result !!!


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Must say there's some great new ITV idents coming our way soon. Hopefully
it will encourage more Brit's to get their new Spanish or Ex British ( under
new plates ) car - ITVed on time !! Ha, ha !!


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Williams2 said:


> Must say there's some great new ITV idents coming our way soon. Hopefully
> it will encourage more Brit's to get their new Spanish or Ex British ( under
> new plates ) car - ITVed on time !! Ha, ha !!


*And here's my Favourite - Enjoy !!!*


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

thrax said:


> That's interesting because ours was done in May and was half price!! Apparently to try and tempt Spaniards to have their cars ITVd. A recent walk around a supermarket car park revealed 29 cars with ITVs more than a year out of date. Not to mention the several British plated cars with no road tax disc.


Round here the GC frequently sit and watch at roundabouts as you drive by, checking ITV stickers. I was pulled over a few years ago, with the ITV five days out of date, just after my husband had come out of hospital. I apologised profusely, explained my extenuating circumstances, waved the _alta_ to him as proof, and he let me go with the warning to have it as soon as possible. 
I was very grateful - and pleasantly surprised - and got it done the next day.

As for prices in Andalucía dropping, amazing!


----------



## pnwheels (Mar 3, 2013)

can you do your ITV test early and credit the extra time as is the case in the UK?


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

pnwheels said:


> can you do your ITV test early and credit the extra time as is the case in the UK?



Yes, you can do it early (as early as you choose) but it is dated from the day the test is done, so no, not like UK

PS In Spain one is not permitted to use a vehicle if the ITV is of of date, So not like UK, *you cannot drive to an appointment without an ITV.* A grua is the only way, or take a chance ! So if you will be away, better to get it done early.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

larryzx said:


> PS In Spain one is not permitted to use a vehicle if the ITV is of of date, So not like UK, *you cannot drive to an appointment without an ITV.* A grua is the only way, or take a chance ! So if you will be away, better to get it done early.


This has just changed - thanks to an EU ruling, you now get a few weeks' grace period without being fined.

You also have a grace period to rectify any faults they find, and you don't have to pay for the re-test.

Período de gracia para los propietarios que olviden pasar la ITV | CMS Seguros


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Williams2 said:


> *And here's my Favourite - Enjoy !!!*
> 
> 
> The new Meerkat ITV Ident


Very cute, but it might encourage people to stay in and watch TV rather than go and get their car tested!


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> This has just changed - thanks to an EU ruling, you now get a few weeks' grace period without being fined.
> 
> You also have a grace period to rectify any faults they find, and you don't have to pay for the re-test.
> 
> Período de gracia para los propietarios que olviden pasar la ITV | CMS Seguros



Thanks for that but I see this "No obstante, habrá que esperar algo de tiempo para que España adopte todas estas novedades. Nuestro país debe adaptar su legislación interna antes del 20 de mayo de 2017."


(However, we have to wait some time for Spain to adopt these developments. Our country must adapt its internal legislation before May 20, 2017.)


----------

